
Tim Cook: Microsoft’s Surface Is A “Fairly Compromised And Confusing Product” - stevewillows
http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/25/tim-cook-microsofts-surface-is-a-fairly-compromised-confusing-product/
======
duiker101
Well, this Is a comment from a bit too extremist side. Also, speaking of
confusing things: springboard.

Anyway, for now I loved everything I've seen of the surface

~~~
stevewillows
I found it interesting that he was so quick to be negative about a product
he's never tried.

Ballmer should send him one.

~~~
taligent
Did you read the article ? His quote was in the response to this question:

"Windows 8, of course, features both the standard desktop interface and the
new Windows 8 UI (formerly known as Metro). The surface, runs Windows RT,
doesn’t offer the full desktop experience, but it does run Microsoft’s Office
suite in the old-school desktop mode."

You have to agree that WinRT having a full desktop experience that looks
identical to the Win8 desktop but not being able to run Windows apps is pretty
confusing and compromised.

~~~
dpark
His quote was not in response to that question, because 1) That's not a
question, and 2) That's part of the article. If it were a question taken from
the call, it would be in quotes. It would also be the weirdest "question" ever
in an Apple earnings call.

Investor: _"So, Mr. Cook, Windows 8, of course, features both the standard
desktop interface and the new Windows 8 UI (formerly known as “Metro”). The
surface, runs Windows RT, doesn’t offer the full desktop experience, but it
does run Microsoft’s Office suite in the old-school desktop mode."_

Tim Cook: _"What?"_

------
mmanfrin
CEO of the largest competitor to the Surface calls a product he has not used
'compromised and confusing'.

STOP THE PRESSES!

~~~
FireBeyond
The same CEO who said that the iPad mini at 7.9" is perfection, but "who would
ever want to do a 7" tablet?" - reminds me of the hitchhiker in There's
Something About Mary:

Hitchhiker: You heard of this thing, the 8-Minute Abs? Ted: Yeah, sure,
8-Minute Abs. Yeah, the excercise video. Hitchhiker: Yeah, this is going to
blow that right out of the water. Listen to this: 7... Minute... Abs. Ted:
Right. Yes. OK, all right. I see where you're going. Hitchhiker: Think about
it. You walk into a video store, you see 8-Minute Abs sittin' there, there's
7-Minute Abs right beside it. Which one are you gonna pick, man? Ted: I would
go for the 7. Hitchhiker: Bingo, man, bingo. 7-Minute Abs. And we guarantee
just as good a workout as the 8-minute folk. Ted: You guarantee it? That's -
how do you do that?

------
Shorel
The cars he mention don't look that bad:
<http://yachtpals.com/files/news/boat-car-aquada.jpg>

------
jacalata
spoiler: the rest of that sentence is "though he also admitted that he hasn’t
“played with one yet."

too pointless, didn't read.

------
taligent
Seems to be a fairly popular opinion and I have to agree with him.

It tries so hard to be a business/productivity device with the built in
kickstand and keyboard. Yet the software is all consumer right now. I do think
over time once the software gets better the Surface will find its feet.

~~~
bentlegen
Have you used one? Or are you echoing what other people have said.

